# Ping iblades?



## Carpfather1 (Aug 6, 2020)

Recently seen a set of ping iblades  and couldn’t get over how nice they sit and please the eye (they might be what I’m looking for )they re not like a blade but more m/b forgiving looking at them .

any low /mid handicappers play them ?how forgiving are they ?im thinking of going back to a players type iron with true lofts  as I’m getting fed up of the random rockets I get with my ap3s and just can’t take to the short irons .


----------



## TheJezster (Aug 7, 2020)

Have you looked at the i500s? They might be what you're looking for.  More forgiving too, and you can get them in retro loft if you really want to.


----------



## Dando (Aug 7, 2020)

When I was getting my irons last year I tried the iblades and really liked them and I’m not a fan of ping irons.
Went for srixons in the end as the numbers were too good to ignore


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 7, 2020)

My pro is probably going to be recommending Ping i210s to me over Srixons Z 785s  as he feels he can do much more in the way of the adjustments he wants to do for me with the Pings.   He reckons my current bats are blades - as good as - but reckons I should avoid Ping iblades - I need to make life easier for myself...we'll see.  I love the feel of a well struck blade (still occasionally hit my Wilson Staff Fluid Feel Tour Blades...).  He tells me the Srixons are a good bit cheaper - but I am expecting an extremely good deal from him on the Pings...


----------



## Carpfather1 (Aug 7, 2020)

Been looking into the iblades and even though they called blades they not actually a blade ,but maybe the extra forgiveness of a i210 would be ideal ,my options are either srixon 785s, ping iblades or i210 ?be intresting to hear people’s views on them .


----------



## Carpfather1 (Aug 7, 2020)

TheJezster said:



			Have you looked at the i500s? They might be what you're looking for.  More forgiving too, and you can get them in retro loft if you really want to.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t really want that hollow distance players iron ,as I’m not a massive fan ,ever since I’ve gone down the ap3 route I’ve regretted it


----------



## Imurg (Aug 7, 2020)

I have i210s......sweet as........full stop.


----------



## Carpfather1 (Aug 7, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I have i210s......sweet as........full stop.
		
Click to expand...

Everything about them seems right


----------



## Imurg (Aug 7, 2020)

Carpfather1 said:



			Everything about them seems right
		
Click to expand...

Can't argue with that...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 7, 2020)

I swapped from i500's to i210's


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 7, 2020)

I went down to ping in Gainsborough For fitting.
I blades were 10yds shorter than i210s same spec.
They are really nice clubs but the I210 s are the best irons I have owned ( had a lot.)
See if you can get a demo one or a fitting first.
They may suit you they may not.
But no matter how nice they are they need to work for YOU.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 7, 2020)

Might have to take a tempter with the i210's.........and sell my i20's I love


----------



## Ethan (Aug 9, 2020)

The iBlade is, as its name suggests, a club designed for the better player who needs predictable contact and workability.
The i210 is the players cavity offering a blend of forgiveness and playability
The i500 is the distance club but there can be the odd 'hot' ball. 

I have demoed all of them while considering Pings. Loved some of the distance of the 500 but even on a range got some that really exploded off the face and would have been hard to control on the course. good shots with the iBlade were nice, but there were bad ones too. The i210 was the perfect compromise for me, longer than the iBlade and more consistent than the 500. Almost went for them, but ended up deciding on a mixed set of Srixons. I see that Viktor Hovland uses the i210s, so still a bat for the good player then.


----------



## Carpfather1 (Aug 9, 2020)

Ethan said:



			The iBlade is, as its name suggests, a club designed for the better player who needs predictable contact and workability.
The i210 is the players cavity offering a blend of forgiveness and playability
The i500 is the distance club but there can be the odd 'hot' ball.

I have demoed all of them while considering Pings. Loved some of the distance of the 500 but even on a range got some that really exploded off the face and would have been hard to control on the course. good shots with the iBlade were nice, but there were bad ones too. The i210 was the perfect compromise for me, longer than the iBlade and more consistent than the 500. Almost went for them, but ended up deciding on a mixed set of Srixons. I see that Viktor Hovland uses the i210s, so still a bat for the good player then.
		
Click to expand...

I love the look of the iblade but on bad days is the iblade going to punish me so some forgiveness in the i210s might be the answer


----------



## Ethan (Aug 9, 2020)

Carpfather1 said:



			I love the look of the iblade but on bad days is the iblade going to punish me so some forgiveness in the i210s might be the answer
		
Click to expand...

They look a lot like the Srixon 785s, another good bat.


----------



## hovis (Aug 10, 2020)

Put it this way. All the pros at the belfry got given a set for free.  They all went back to the I series.  I've never hit them so I can't comment personally but I've heard they're not the most forgiving iron


----------



## Carpfather1 (Aug 10, 2020)

hovis said:



			Put it this way. All the pros at the belfry got given a set for free.  They all went back to the I series.  I've never hit them so I can't comment personally but I've heard they're not the most forgiving iron
		
Click to expand...

The iblades or the i210 ?


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 10, 2020)

I tried the iblade, i500 and the i210.. I blade was lovely but you know you will have to work to get the 5 iron to forgive you. I500 no feel just sent Exocets out there, I could not chip and run around the green. I210, best compromise of all. I did not get them I love ping irons but the shaft options were poor. I ended up with a blended set of Mizunos. I have MP20 blades 7 to wedge and 6 and 5 are hmb all with the 65g recoil shaft in ... but the shaft options are huge on the mizunos and the blades are plenty forgiving. The HMBs are just distance blasters that will forgive you.
I don’t think I will be changing for a while, these are just sweet on all levels.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/18WbrGxnX1wt7MDSjCBUL3MJcbF8sZdIl/view?usp=drivesdk

by the way I am rubbish at golf 🤣 but speccing cars and clubs I am awesome at.


----------



## hovis (Aug 10, 2020)

Carpfather1 said:



			The iblades or the i210 ?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, The blades


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 12, 2020)

I still use Ping i20, they're getting on a bit but I love them so much I just dont want to change them.  If and when I do it will probably be for the latest ping i series.  I  had a fitting and they gave good results, I did notice my club Pro who is top notch and his son who plays on the PGA Tour used them as well.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 13, 2020)

Carpfather1 said:



			I love the look of the iblade but on bad days is the iblade going to punish me so some forgiveness in the i210s might be the answer
		
Click to expand...

Don't know the Pings at all. I am using the Srixon 785s. I have an old set of Muirfield blades which I like to hit from time to time.
Just as an aside. I find it a little difficult to follow the argument fully about forgiving irons and blades etc. What I mean is, if you strike  the iron properly you will get your desired result, whether you hit a 7 For 140 yds or 175yds. It should fly to its target.. That's true of a blade or a forgiving iron.
So, ok, you don't hit it properly- a blade will possibly sting the fingers and go talmost nowhere😀.  But the forgiving club will give you, say, a percentage result. 
But 50/60/80 per cent of an approach to a green will probably put you in a bad place too. Water, bushes, etc?
Ok, - On a links course you might bundle along not as far but still on fairway etc, but, overall, a wrongly struck iron of any sort will put you in an unpredictable and a high scoring place, no?
Just a thought.


----------



## Carpfather1 (Aug 13, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Don't know the Pings at all. I am using the Srixon 785s. I have an old set of Muirfield blades which I like to hit from time to time.
Just as an aside. I find it a little difficult to follow the argument fully about forgiving irons and blades etc. What I mean is, if you strike  the iron properly you will get your desired result, whether you hit a 7 For 140 yds or 175yds. It should fly to its target.. That's true of a blade or a forgiving iron.
So, ok, you don't hit it properly- a blade will possibly sting the fingers and go talmost nowhere😀.  But the forgiving club will give you, say, a percentage result.
But 50/60/80 per cent of an approach to a green will probably put you in a bad place too. Water, bushes, etc?
Ok, - On a links course you might bundle along not as far but still on fairway etc, but, overall, a wrongly struck iron of any sort will put you in an unpredictable and a high scoring place, no?
Just a thought.
		
Click to expand...

My understanding of the ping iblade is it’s not a true blade and offers some forgiveness when not struck out of the middle it’s looks more of mb sort of club ,I’m going to trial a ping i210 I think it seems the best of both worlds .The srixon z785 look nice mind and they seem to be a good deal at the moment


----------



## Ethan (Aug 13, 2020)

Carpfather1 said:



			My understanding of the ping iblade is it’s not a true blade and offers some forgiveness when not struck out of the middle it’s looks more of mb sort of club ,I’m going to trial a ping i210 I think it seems the best of both worlds .The srixon z785 look nice mind and they seem to be a good deal at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Ping i210 and Srixon 785 are both excellent bats. Personal preference really, probably not much to separate them. If you go down the Srixon route, consider  585s in the longer irons.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 14, 2020)

Traminator said:



			That's impressive, who's the son?
		
Click to expand...

Olly Farr


----------

